# Gaming Department  Pok?mon Mafia Game: Pok?mon Battle Royale [Sign-up thread]



## Hero (Feb 27, 2011)

*Welcome to the official Sign-Up Thread for
Gaming Department - Pokémon Mafia Game: 

Pocket Monsters: Battle Royale

As soon as everybody has filled in the placements
at 6am (UTC-06:00) Central Time (US & Canada)

-----------------------------------------------------------



Requirements for sign-up
(Please don't sign up if you cannot comply)

Activity: You will be instantly mod-killed if you are inactive for two phases in a row. You do not have to vote, but if there's no sign of activity what so ever, you will be mod-killed.

Keep spam at a minimal: Do not come here to talk non-sense, only post if it's related to the game.

Abide by the rules: Follow these main rules and you will be fine; NO posting once you are dead, spoiling roles or secretly sharing identities will automatically gain you a boot from the game unless your character is specified for that matter of course. 

-----------------------------------------------------------


The phases will be roughly 24 hours, or once every player has voted, and the majority of votes have been reached. Please, only sign up if you have a flexible daily routine, to avoid any possible inactivity.


There will be 45-46 Players altogether, so hurry up and sign!
Make sure you sign up in the following structure: [LADY GAGA]

Registered players(29):

Reserved spots:
1. Stringer Bell*


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 27, 2011)

sure put me in


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

Alright, thanks for the invite.

*[Sajin]*


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2011)

*[R o f l c o p t e r]*.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

*[ aiyanah ]*


----------



## Savage (Feb 27, 2011)

Get ready to get shat on!


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the msg. Can you put me down as a reserve? My work load is getting heavier and I don't want to play too many games at once.

Thanks again.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2011)

*[WhatADrag]*


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for adding me in already!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 27, 2011)

This sounds fun.

*[ATLANTIC STORM]*


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 27, 2011)

*[Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

Sign me up!


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 27, 2011)

*[Hyper Wolf]*


----------



## FakePeace (Feb 27, 2011)

Gotta catch em all 
*[FakePeace]*


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2011)

*[RemChu]*

hello I would like to play


----------



## Juri (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm in

*[Cycloid]*

**


----------



## Savage (Feb 27, 2011)

This game should be active. I don't want the same thing like in st. lucifer game!


----------



## Hero (Feb 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> This game should be active. I don't want the same thing like in st. lucifer game!



*Don't worry, I'll be the best host second to Zabuza. 

Also be ready to read some awesome write-ups from my Co-Mod Hidden Nin*


----------



## MSAL (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the invite!

*[MANGEKYOU SHARINGAL]*


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

so cute  

*[Jαmes]*


----------



## Hero (Feb 27, 2011)

*1.Blaze
2.Jiraiya the Gallant
3.Zabuza
4.Sajin
5.Roflcopter
6.Aiyanah
7.WhatADrag
8.Atlantic Storm
9.Hiruzen Sarutobi
10.Hyper_Wolfy
11.Fakepeace
12.Remchu
13.Cycloid
14.Mangekyou SharingAL
15.James*


----------



## Xerces (Feb 27, 2011)

I won the last gaming department mafia. I'm sure I can do work on this one aswell 

*[Xerces]*


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 27, 2011)

^Plan on being lured again and winning through a technicality?

And the roles? Are they gonna be pokemon or humans?


----------



## Hero (Feb 27, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> ^Plan on being lured again and winning through a technicality?
> 
> And the roles? Are they gonna be pokemon or humans?



*There are both humans and pokemon.*


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 27, 2011)

Will there be Legendaries?


----------



## Savage (Feb 27, 2011)

Xerces said:


> I won the last gaming department mafia. I'm sure I can do work on this one aswell
> 
> *[Xerces]*



Because of me! 

I led mafia that game. It's unfornuate that I had to die to save our team a bit because they were planning on lynching you before I fake claimed GF.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 27, 2011)

^Actually, he won because Chibason lured him. Then he said "Meh. Give a prize to the people I lured too"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Will there be Legendaries?



Yes                     .


----------



## Savage (Feb 27, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> ^Actually, he won because Chibason lured him. Then he said "Meh. Give a prize to the people I lured too"



But he only lived because I pretended to be godfather. That was the day before he got lured.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 27, 2011)

Please include Phione and Landlos....!


----------



## Savage (Feb 27, 2011)

I dont think those are in it.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 27, 2011)

i'll play, should be interesting

*[kamikazi]*


----------



## Noitora (Feb 27, 2011)

*[Noitora]* Sign me up.


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2011)

*[Eternal Fail]*


----------



## Empathy (Feb 27, 2011)

Sign me up please 

*[★No Ceilings★]*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Please include Phione and Landlos....!



No              .


----------



## Marco (Feb 27, 2011)

Sign me up. *[Marco]*


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 27, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> No              .



Why                ?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Why                ?



The roles have already been decided.  Actually, I suppose they may be added.  But if they are, it'll be as generic town roles, not any inherently important roles.


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

*[CUBEY]*

Pokemon


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

*[Amrun]*

I will play.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 27, 2011)

Sign me up *[Platinum]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> This game should be active. I don't want the same thing like in st. lucifer game!


the players must make it active
the most active players got killed in that game unfortunately 



Xerces said:


> I won the last gaming department mafia. I'm sure I can do work on this one aswell
> 
> *[Xerces]*


are you gonna say i'm mafia again?
guarantee me a spot to the end game by doing so


----------



## Bioness (Feb 27, 2011)

FUCK YEAH!!! *[Bioness]*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 27, 2011)

Let's do it *[Buto Renjin]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the invite.

*[WEZ]*


----------



## Hero (Feb 27, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Why                ?



*I didn't have either of those as characters, but I did have Manaphy in the game with a power. It's ability was Heart Swamp of course and basically it allowed all characters to switch roles. Basically everyone would be stripped of their roles and I would hand them out again.*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Wait are we keeping that role?  I only have fragments of the final list in PMs.


----------



## Marco (Feb 27, 2011)

Will you be posting the roles list before you make the game thread, Fireworks?


----------



## Hero (Feb 27, 2011)

*No. I was just saying that was the role before we canned it.

I thought about waiting until the game started. But if there is such a high demand of people wanting to see the roles, I guess I could post them for you all to take a look

We have 27 registered players now*


----------



## Marco (Feb 27, 2011)

My question wasn't because of that discussion. Just random. I'd like to know the roles, personally. Makes me more excited for the game.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 27, 2011)

I would like to know the roles too.


----------



## Hero (Feb 27, 2011)

Marco said:


> My question wasn't because of that discussion. Just random. I'd like to know the roles, personally. Makes me more excited for the game.



*Here's one role.*
*Independent**
Red [Master Trainer]* - With his pokeballs, Red can catch a pokemon each night phase by sending a name to the game mod. Once that pokemon is acquired, Red can use its power at his disposal. He can hold a maximum of two pokemon. If he wants to acquire another pokemon, he'll have to release one. However he can't release and catch a pokemon in the same phase.
*
Side Note: If Red captures a mafia boss, essentially he can control that mafia faction*


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 27, 2011)

Any spots left? I'll sign up if any are left or as a reserve if none are left

[Shark Skin]


----------



## Marco (Feb 27, 2011)

FFFFFFF- Controlling a mafia faction. I so want to be Red.


----------



## Hero (Feb 27, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Any spots left? I'll sign up if any are left or as a reserve if none are left
> 
> [Shark Skin]



Yep there are spots left


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

Red sounds fucking awesome.  I'll fight Marco over it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Marco said:


> FFFFFFF- Controlling a mafia faction. I so want to be Red.





Amrun said:


> Red sounds fucking awesome.  I'll fight Marco over it.



Neither of you can be Red.  _I _am Red.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

Lies.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

i'll get Red

edit: what are the rules on role revealing this game?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i'll get Red
> 
> edit: what are the rules on role revealing this game?



Don't do it.


----------



## Hero (Feb 27, 2011)

*No role revealing or hinting.

If someone does a fake role reveal I will ignore it. It would be suicide if someone does anyway since they are telling the townies that they are lying so no one sane will do it like that.

I will be absolute in this. No wavering or anything or giving one last chance or one more chance. If I allow certain stuff others will follow. 

For example, a cop instead can name player but he can't say trust me I'm a cop or this is my list I worked at night. Not allowed.

Instead a cop could go I suspect him and him. That should be ok since he is not hinting at his role.*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 27, 2011)

I am in if their is a spot

*[VLD]*


----------



## Hero (Feb 27, 2011)

*^There is enough room*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *No role revealing or hinting.
> 
> If someone does a fake role reveal I will ignore it. It would be suicide if someone does anyway since they are telling the townies that they are lying so no one sane will do it like that.
> 
> ...


i expect modkills if i'm mafia or Red 
all the same it should help the quality of the game


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2011)

I know a wonderful way around no role revealing.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

lol fail 
hint softer this time


----------



## Hero (Feb 27, 2011)

*I  how you guys all love Red! pek*


----------



## Savage (Feb 27, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I know a wonderful way around no role revealing.



By not doing it!


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol fail
> hint softer this time



Hint my ass.  Its going to be epic.



Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> By not doing it!



You doubt me?


----------



## Savage (Feb 27, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Hint my ass.  Its going to be epic.
> 
> 
> 
> You doubt me?



Just a little. 

I like to see mafia pretend to be town. It's fun at the beginning but towards the end when town starts hinting, you're fucked if you really are mafia.


----------



## Candy (Feb 27, 2011)

Im in on this I guess, since someone sent me something for it.


----------



## Candy (Feb 27, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *No role revealing or hinting.
> 
> If someone does a fake role reveal I will ignore it. It would be suicide if someone does anyway since they are telling the townies that they are lying so no one sane will do it like that.
> 
> ...




I can think of a few ways around this, but Ill keep em to myself


----------



## EJ (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Espionage]
*
I would like to play


----------



## KBL (Feb 28, 2011)

*(KBL)* .


----------



## Yagura (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Yagura]* 

Sign me up. :sanji


----------



## Hero (Feb 28, 2011)

*33 players! *


----------



## Bioness (Feb 28, 2011)

Do you have the layout? like I'm interested in seeing it ahead of time if you do.


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 28, 2011)

sign me up *gumby2ms*


----------



## Hero (Feb 28, 2011)

*34 players. Come on people sign up! We need 11 more! *


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Hint my ass.  Its going to be epic.
> 
> 
> 
> You doubt me?


your gonna get a generic role and troll


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

Can you update the OP with the current list of people signed up?

I don't want to invite someone who's already playing.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the 1st dayphase.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

why is that rofl bro?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 28, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> why is that rofl bro?


Espionage, HS, Xerces and Cubey in one game, that's why. 

Shame Hikawa isn't here...


----------



## Hero (Feb 28, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *1.Blaze
> 2.Jiraiya the Gallant
> 3.Zabuza
> 4.Sajin
> ...


*Here is the current list*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

I thought Stringer Bell was playing?  I invited some people.

I'm going to invite Hikawa.


----------



## Friday (Feb 28, 2011)

J> if there is still room.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Espionage, HS, Xerces and Cubey in one game, that's why.
> 
> Shame Hikawa isn't here...


i see 
should we draw straws to see who goes first?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 28, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i see
> should we draw straws to see who goes first?


 
I think I'll just RNG which one of them gets my vote.



Just noticed Candy is playing, as well. 
Maybe I should add him to the list....


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the invite. Sign me up

*[Princess Ivy]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I think I'll just RNG which one of them gets my vote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i haven't played with Candy before
what a fun sounding name 
he'll be mafia with me :33


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 28, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i haven't played with Candy before
> what a fun sounding name
> he'll be mafia with me :33


 

First mafia game I ever played, I was mafia and Candy was the Godfather.
His first post on the 1st dayphase was him bitching about the ammount of PMs he received about the game... basicely exposing himself as mafia. 
Good times...


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

nah, thats fine
i'm never that active as mafia anyway :3


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Majin Lu]*

Please


----------



## Hero (Feb 28, 2011)

*I can't wait to hand out these roles *


----------



## Scizor (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Scizor]*

Though I'm a noob at this. So I hope I can cope


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

Fireworks, Stringer Bell is in the OP but not on your list. And some of my invitations bore fruit.


----------



## Marco (Feb 28, 2011)

Stringer Bell is gunna get me killed like always. 
But no mafia game will be complete without his presence. So how many spots left?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

^ thats not so bad
Xerc will surely say i'm mafia on day one again :/


----------



## Hero (Feb 28, 2011)

*He wasn't sure if he was playing or not. That's why I haven't added him.

Also, I'm going to a Lady Gaga concert today so the game might not start until Wednesday because I'm thinking about crashing at a friends. However since I love you all so much, I might ditch my friend and go back to my house where I can use my laptop and post the mafia game at 6am Illinois time.

I can't do it at my friends house because he lives an hour away...and so he leaves for school at six. The game needs to start at six so it wouldn't work out.*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

Fireworks, that color is impossi le to reaf. 

I'll do some more invites later today.


----------



## Hero (Feb 28, 2011)

*I changed the color . I usually pick colors that match my signature.*


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Feb 28, 2011)

*I'd like to join. :33*

*[Sajin Komamura]*


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 28, 2011)

fireworks is an illinoisian? i too am an illinoisian, i hope that our shared state garners me special treatment during role assignment :3



Scizor said:


> Though I'm a noob at this. So I hope I can cope


being a noob has it's advantages


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Feb 28, 2011)

sign me up 

*[Phoenix Zoro]*


----------



## Hero (Feb 28, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> fireworks is an illinoisian? i too am an illinoisian, i hope that our shared state garners me special treatment during role assignment :3



*I see what you did there. *


----------



## Hero (Feb 28, 2011)

*1.Blaze
2.Jiraiya the Gallant
3.Zabuza
4.Sajin
5.Roflcopter
6.Aiyanah
7.WhatADrag
8.Atlantic Storm
9.Hiruzen Sarutobi
10.Hyper_Wolfy
11.Fakepeace
12.Remchu
13.Cycloid
14.Mangekyou SharingAL
15.James
16. Gumby2ms
17. Yagura
18. KBL
19. Espi
20. Candy
21.Eternal Fail
22. Xerces
23. Kamikaze
24. Noitora
25. No ceilings
26. Marco
27. Cubey
28. Amrun
29. Platinum
30. Bioness
31. Buto Renjin
32. Wez
33.Shark Skin
34. VLD
35. St. Lucifer
36. Princess Ivy
37. Majin Lu
38. Scizor
39. Kakashi Hatake
40. Sajin Komamura
41. Phoenix Zoro*


*We are almost there! 5 or 4 more people!*


----------



## Scizor (Feb 28, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *He wasn't sure if he was playing or not. That's why I haven't added him.
> 
> Also, I'm going to a Lady Gaga concert today so the game might not start until Wednesday because I'm thinking about crashing at a friends. However since I love you all so much, I might ditch my friend and go back to my house where I can use my laptop and post the mafia game at 6am Illinois time.
> 
> I can't do it at my friends house because he lives an hour away...and so he leaves for school at six. The game needs to start at six so it wouldn't work out.*



Oh wow, well, I speak only for me, but I'd say go and have fun, and we'll see you wednesday



kamikazi said:


> being a noob has it's advantages



lol. very true


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

For Scizor and any other new players:

Here is a wiki explaining the finer points of the game: []

This is the "homebase" of forum-based mafia games, but games at NF take  on their own distinctive flavor and are typically much larger and more  chaotic.

Here is an easy-to-read flash breakdown of basic gameplay: []


----------



## Scizor (Feb 28, 2011)

Amrun said:


> For Scizor and any other new players:
> 
> Here is a wiki explaining the finer points of the game: []
> 
> ...



Thank you.

I have read the explaination, and though my understanding of it is still a little blurry, I'll consult it again if I stumple upon a problem

On a sidenote, do you still remember me, Amrun? =D


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

Did you look at the flash demonstration?  That is particularly helpful.

And your name looks familiar, but I can't place it.


----------



## Netorie (Feb 28, 2011)

I would like to play if there are still any spots left please. :33

*[Netorie]*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sign me up please.

*[blackluster]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 28, 2011)

* [LifeMaker] *

i suppose i can help fill yer slots


----------



## Scizor (Feb 28, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Did you look at the flash demonstration?  That is particularly helpful.
> 
> And your name looks familiar, but I can't place it.



Yes I did, and I thought so, too. =)
But still, it's a little blurry, but I guess it'll be alright. =)

And my former username was SuzumeShouken. Does it ring a bel? =D
If it doesn't, I understand though =P It's been like 8 months.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, of course I remember you.   I'm glad to see you back! I thought you were perma-banned.

I have a mafia game coming up.  You should play it.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 28, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Oh, of course I remember you.   I'm glad to see you back! I thought you were perma-banned.
> 
> I have a mafia game coming up.  You should play it.



Awesome that you remember me, too =D
And thanks!

If I get better in this stuff, I might =D


----------



## Synn (Feb 28, 2011)

Sign me up, please :33

*[SYNN]*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 28, 2011)

I guess we can start with this amount of players, if one more person wants to hop on, they can, though.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

I sent out a bunch of other invites earlier today.  I'd give it a little time.


----------



## Sayuki (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Sayuki]* is game if there's still room ^_^


----------



## Hero (Feb 28, 2011)

*Alright we have 46 players. Check the OP for the starting for the game.

1.Blaze
2.Jiraiya the Gallant
3.Zabuza
4.Sajin
5.Roflcopter
6.Aiyanah
7.WhatADrag
8.Atlantic Storm
9.Hiruzen Sarutobi
10.Hyper_Wolfy
11.Fakepeace
12.Remchu
13.Cycloid
14.Mangekyou SharingAL
15.James
16. Gumby2ms
17. Yagura
18. KBL
19. Espi
20. Candy
21.Eternal Fail
22. Xerces
23. Kamikaze
24. Noitora
25. No ceilings
26. Marco
27. Cubey
28. Amrun
29. Platinum
30. Bioness
31. Buto Renjin
32. Wez
33.Shark Skin
34. VLD
35. St. Lucifer
36. Princess Ivy
37. Majin Lu
38. Scizor
39. Kakashi Hatake
40. Sajin Komamura
41. Phoenix Zoro
42. Netorie
43. Blackluster
44. Lifemaker
45. Synn
46. Sayuki
*
*
Now I need to get ready for my Lady Gaga concert so I'll hear from you all tomorrow! You should get your roles LATE. In my time, it may be 2am. Thank you all!*


----------

